
How to Monetize MySpace - python_kiss
http://robertyoung.vox.com/library/post/how-to-monetize-myspace.html
======
r0b
There are certainly a lot of ways to monetize MySpace beyond ad revenue, and
using it as a music distribution channel is one of the easiest. (maybe News
Corp. should buy Amie Street, and integrate it into myspace?)

But shouldn't they start by doing a better job capitalizing on the advertising
potential? Theoretically, MySpace should know a massive amount of information
about each user (everything they list on their profile page), including
location, age, interests, media consumption patterns, etc. They could be
selling very highly-targeted ads based on all of those parameters. Wouldn't it
be more lucrative NOT to sell a graphical ad on the homepage at a daily rate
of $250,000 (as the post reports), but instead to make the homepage ad
dynamically tailored to each user?

